# pictures ? anyone wanna see some pictures ?



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on whether you modded a boat or performed liposuction on Roseanne Barre 

-T


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm down for either.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Depends on whether you modded a boat or performed liposuction on Roseanne Barre
> 
> -T


that's a terrible mental image !


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

when i get home,after work - i'll put up some pictures - there's alot,and it's time to go to work


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you ever find the mold you were looking for?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Did you ever find the mold you were looking for?


yes i did


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

this is an old school sea craft - 23 potter built hull - it was ran hard and put away wet ! had some poor fiberglass and wiring work,along with some other work done to it
owner towed it over for some "sea craft love"

the deck was rotted - all the deck hatches rotted - console was a giant mess - numerous holes,left unsealed and allowing water to enter the wood coring - end result,the console was basically falling apart - the mounting flange was broken and missing in a few spots
the wiring was scary - looked like a child wired things
the rod holders were pulling out of the gunnels,due to the holes not being drilled correctly
numerous repairs were required on the hull's bottom - numerous poor repairs were made - i removed a few thru hulls and glassed the holes

the hull to deck joint - appeared someone repalced the rub rail at one point,the caulk was actually removed...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

the deck hatches were previously recored - polyester product used - failed...

that connector piece,in the vent line,it was plastic...

more pictures...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like photobucket is down ? gonna have to wait for more pictures


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like some good high quality repairs were made in the past :

My favorite is when i work on a boat thats owned by an electrician (home,not marine),
Half of the boat is wired up with wire-nuts for a house..


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Looks like some good high quality repairs were made in the past :
> 
> My favorite is when i work on a boat thats owned by an electrician (home,not marine),
> Half of the boat is wired up with wire-nuts for a house..



funny you say that :

a few years ago,i had to pick up a client's rig -he was getting some electronics installed.25 grady - the owner was an electrician,and a former coast guard member - the boat was scary !
romex,stripped,and looped under the battery terminal,wire nutted to the lead on the auto bilge switch - no fuse - nice huh ?
the transducer on the boat - thru hull - i unscrewed it by hand -ithad absolutley no sealant on it either...

the outboard bracket was completley filled with water,due to the fact it was painted with a copper based antifouling paint - it,the bracket,was suffering from severe galvanic corrosion,to the point,it actually had holes through it ! the transom was delaminating and rotted badly
the boat was a train wreck - i wouldn't have the nerve to run it past the jettys in the inlet - the owner,he fished the boat in the canyons and offshore...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd love to see some pics of the overall boat, as a former 23 seacraft owner I love these hulls. 

What are your plans for it? Southern Jersey is a great hotbed for the Seacrafts, are you planning on changing the floorplan at all? What about power, etc?

Details man, details! Otherwise I'll post pics of Roseanne Barr liposuction!!!!!!

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I think i saw Roseanne when i was in Key West a couple weeks ago? :-?


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure about lipo, but I'm sure there's plenty of suction there.... [smiley=evil.gif]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Not sure about lipo, but I'm sure there's plenty of suction there.... [smiley=evil.gif]


omg


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey if gotta think about Roseanne and be miserable, I'm not gonna be alone in my misery. Whatever it takes....LOL!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

[smiley=puke.gif]


> > Not sure about lipo, but I'm sure there's plenty of suction there.... [smiley=evil.gif]
> 
> 
> omg


 [smiley=puke.gif]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> yes i did


Start another thread and don't forget pictures, plans, etc...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

more pictures...

the hull to deck joint was resealed in 3m 5200 and refastened properly - existing rub rail reinstalled

gunnels were glassed and refinished in awlgrip - no nav lights needed - nav lites are on the t-top

deck was refinished in awlgrip

bottom was sanded - numerous poor quality repairs were redone,bottom was epoxy sealed,primed and refinished...


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Dang that almost looks professional!  LOL! Great job Kreepa, I hope the client appreciates it for what it is and not just because it "works" again.  It's reassuring to see that there are still tradesmen out there that aren't just out to make quick buck and will spend the time to do what they think is right. That goes for all the folks in the industry here.  Hat's off to you guys.

Swamp
Who has done his share of half assed fix-its that someone else probably had to make right later...


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice job, especially like the two hose clamps 180 degrees apart. I've been doing this for years and I hardly ever see it being done. Beautiful job!


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

it's what you,as the client can't see - that's what counts...

there's chafe protection anywhere a hose contacts anything - fuel,vent and fill hoses...

wiring is heatshrink sealed at all connectors - wiring,as you can see is ancor duplex - tinned marine grade...

that fuel tank - it's chemically etch primed,epoxy barrier coated - it sits on 1/4" starboard strips - held in place via flanges - screwed into the stringers...

thowner of tis rig - he brought it to my shop,from out of state - here's what he had to say about the job,on a local to him web site - saltfish.net
"
It has been a beast but the years have taken its toll. It needed a major rehab. It was worth the investment to get it fixed properly.
I chose Jimmy (felt like I had to talk him into it) because he seems to have a passion for fishing boats like many of us. He has a tremendous attention to detail and treated my boat as if it were his own. Some of previous structural work I had done had marginal to poor workmanship.
I'm happy with the outcome. 

I would recommend him to anyone who needs work on their boat but I don't think he is looking for work."


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

finished pictures:


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

the t-top,along with the enclosue,these were added to the boat - the owner purchased them from me - i have the same boat,it was a "bolt in"...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

i have the same rig - an old school potter built sea craft 23

mine is currently inside my shop - collecting dust

it had a few soft spots on the deck - time for a little love for it

had an idea,on the long cold ride home from the sea bass grounds - winter seabass areas are approx 70nm off the beach in our area - last trip we made,the air temp was 18 and the water temp was 35,when we pulled out -on the ride home,freezing my [email protected]$ off,i got the idea to build a pilot house,on the boat - versus the t-top and the enclosure...

i slid my rig in the shop - pulled the top,console,deck hatches and cut the deck out...console was modified to accept the sides of the house - remember,a console comes out of a mold - it's tapered - to avoid the sides of the house being tapered,the console had to be "squared" - a larger,mounting flange was needed too.the console mods are done,the deck hatches were recored,and the deck's been recored and glassed down again...
that's when work stopped on the boat,hopefully,i'll have some tim to get back on it.
what's left is to construct the pilot house - a template has been made - the house will be constructed from penske board - probably one of the best composites on the market- my product of choice...

i'll put up pictures,if anyone wants to see them,as i go...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat looks really good, I think you should start another thread on yours in the "big boat bragging spot" forum. 

Have you worked much with Penske in the past on boats of this size? Have you used it for consoles, decks or even transoms in place of plywood, etc? 

It's September and I know southern Jersey well. You're running out of time to do fiberglass work unless you want to break out the heat lamps!

-T


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Boat looks really good, I think you should start another thread on yours in the "big boat bragging spot" forum.
> 
> Have you worked much with Penske in the past on boats of this size? Have you used it for consoles, decks or even transoms in place of plywood, etc?
> 
> ...



stopped using wood as a coring a while ago,been using penske board since.

decks,transoms,etc - very easy product to work with

heated shop - i work year round,no such thing as "off season"...


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Boy, does that boat bring back memories. I owned a Potter 23 when I lived in NJ. It looked exactly like the boat you worked on - that well in the back was very distinct. I had to have some transom work done on mine (replacement) - it was done in Marmora NJ by Youngs. I loved that boat. Powered by a Yam 250. It would run in rough water with any boat even close to its size. We mainly fished Delaware Bay with it. Kreepa, where are you from in South Jersey. I used to live in Sea Isle and Cape May Courthouse. I miss those stripers - but the tarpon, reds and snook in Florida sort of take their place. Great job on that boat and looking forward to seeing what you do with your 23! George


----------

